# Seat heater element testing?



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

have you checked how much a seat with heater from a wrecker is?


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

boraz said:


> have you checked how much a seat with heater from a wrecker is?


about 150 or more. I'd rather buy a new heater element though.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

eddiefromcali said:


> about 150 or more. I'd rather buy a new heater element though.


have you removed/replaced seat covers before?


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

boraz said:


> have you removed/replaced seat covers before?


yes


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

i would unplug the passenger seat heaters and jump them to the drivers side harness to see if its the seats or not


----------



## svenster (May 17, 2011)

When the dealer replaced mine they used an ohmmeter to check resistance of the heater coils. The should read a low impedance if good or an open if bad. With that being said, I do not know which pins on the connector to check.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

My Ram seat heat failed same way, blinking then nothing. Suspecting the seat element was the likely culprit (wear from my fat a$$) I pulled the seat element and visually inspected. Found at least two broken wires. 

Opted to replace rather than try to repair, figured it would just keep failing at different areas.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I believe even with the factory heated seat element there's only two wires. As mentioned above a simple resistance check should work. 

You should be able to "unzip" the seat cover on the seatback, and unclip from the springs under the seat and possibly get access to the connectors. 

Be careful as some of the heated seat elements were glued to the foam cushion, in this case you might need a cushion and an element. At that point maybe salvage makes sense. I did a lot of research before I added aftermarket heated seats to a 1LT. I wanted to do factory heat, but there's a heated seat module "GM Safeguard nanny" that's required for factory controls. Simply too much to try to integrate, so I did the Dorman aftermarkets. 

See links in my signature.


----------

